# Marquis Daniels?



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

He has been impressing me a whole lot lately, I remember seeing someones sig before the draft for the Raps to draft him and they didn't, I really think he is good, the question is, how good do you think he will become in the future?


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

don't put him in the hall of fame just yet.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>nickrock23</b>!
> don't put him in the hall of fame just yet.


Yeah I know, he is still putting up good numbers on a good team though.


----------



## Dark Praetor (Mar 20, 2004)

I see him becoming like Derek Fisher.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Maybe if you put him on a crappy team and give him a few yrs he can become something like Michael Redd
But I voted for him being a role-player, I see him being a 6th-7th man likely for the rest of his career.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

I think he'll get a lil' better, I voted for him as a semi-star. I think he can become a lot like Jim Jackson or something... I don't know his game tho, I'm just talking about how much he contributes.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

Who voted for superstar? Merc_cuban, is that you?

I like Daniels. I think he'll be a good roleplayer in the league. Josh Howard too.


----------



## Peja (Mar 28, 2004)

Semi-player.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I voted for him to be a role player.


----------

